# I was invited to a Kingdom Hall Meeting



## ReformedWretch (Apr 16, 2007)

One of our girls is a JW and she's very much a strong believer in their teachings. My wife and I have a wonderful relationship with her, and she knows we think her "church" is a false one as we've discussed scripture, doctrine, etc. with her on numerous occasions. 

Recently she invited us to a meeting with the blessings of her "teacher". I immediately thought NO WAY, but a few Christian friends suggested I go. What say you all? (I still lean heavily toward no).


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually, the Lord may be opening a door here. I will not say go or not go......but I would pray about it.


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 16, 2007)

I got a similar invitation. I would say that, unless you are well-armed with the sword of God's Word, stay away. If you are well-armed, pray about it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2007)

Scott - did you go?

What was the outcome?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2007)

I would say go. Never allow her to think you are "afraid" that your faith would not stand up to a challenge. Be polite, observe, and do not violate your conscience by participating iny any activity you are uncomfortable with, but do go.


----------



## Herald (Apr 16, 2007)

Adam - I would go on the condition that I be allowed to preach the gospel. I would not want to send the signal to this girl that I consider her religion legitimate. No gospel, no attendance.


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 16, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Scott - did you go?
> 
> What was the outcome?


Unfortunately, I had to babysit. My wife was in Germany, and I don't want to take my children to hear Satan's prophets.

However, I do plan to go at the next invitation, as I have some important questions to ask, such as:

Does God have blood (Acts 20:28)?

Why is Jesus called "Mighty God" and "Everlasting Father" (Isaiah 9:6), and "Jehovah Our Righteousness" (Jeremiah 23:6)?

Who was the voice from the wilderness in Isaiah 40:3 that prepared the way for "Jehovah"?

Who did Isaiah see in the temple? (Compare Isaiah 6:1-10 comp. John 12:37-44).

Who tempted Christ and were destroyed by serpents (1 Cor. 10:9 and Numbers 21:6)?

That should keep them busy until they throw me out


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Adam - I would go on the condition that I be allowed to preach the gospel. I would not want to send the signal to this girl that I consider her religion legitimate. No gospel, no attendance.


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I would say go. Never allow her to think you are "afraid" that your faith would not stand up to a challenge. Be polite, observe, and do not violate your conscience by participating iny any activity you are uncomfortable with, but do go.


Ditto.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2007)

Adam,

If you go (which I think you could), do not expect to be given a platform, or that you could preach.

But you must (and I believe this is critical) not argue with them on their terms. They _want_ you to debate them on Deity of Christ issues. They _want _you to debate them on all their pet doctrines. Do not. Instead, press home the point with searching questions, not challenges of how a man is right with God. You will quickly see that they have a firmly works-based system.

Prepare yourself beforehand with texts that show salvation by grace (and you do not even need distinctly Calvinistic texts, since JWs are not Arminans, but rather Pelagians). You will catch them off guard, and then you can follow up with the girl in a conversation about how you are so glad that your relationship with God does not depend on what you do, but on Christ's work.

In this way, your follow up conversation actually becomes *stronger* because of your weakness, instead of relying on your strength as a debater. If you (like me) have faults that she has seen, they cannot be used against you, but are rather a testimony of how good God is. (2 Cor. 12:9)


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Adam,
> 
> If you go (which I think you could), do not expect to be given a platform, or that you could preach.
> 
> ...


Ditto. The more I think about it, the more I think you should so it. As I stated, I will not advise you personally one way or another...........but, I think if it were me, I would go.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Adam,
> 
> If you go (which I think you could), do not expect to be given a platform, or that you could preach.
> 
> ...



 

Great advice!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Fred!

I think I wil prepare by studying those texts and plan a date to go.

Appreciate EVERYONE'S advice!


----------

